# My first adult Idolo female - moulting process



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 27, 2008)

My first adult Idolo female - moulting process


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> Nice!


It took me 4 hours to document the whole process.

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/mantids-taiwan/...5&amp;next=5322


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 27, 2008)

U can keep idolo's together in one cage?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 27, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> U can keep idolo's together in one cage?


yep


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 27, 2008)

sweet...I always thought they'd massacre eachother lol. Now I want them even more &lt;_&lt; 

What size cage are you using? A picture maybe  

Congrats btw


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 27, 2008)

They will eat one another, even if there are lots of flies buzzing around.

Its usually lack of space and food that drives them to it but i have noticed with mine that any mantis preparing to molt will attract attension from the others that will gather around and take it out.

Lots of space, cover and food will reduce this canablism but it still happens.

They will also take other smaller conspecifics out even if not soft and vulnerable from a molt  






Nice sequence of photos Fisherman  

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p17/Bir...ence/?start=all


----------



## Gurd (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats mate on some well caught pics and your 1st adult female


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks all my friends!

I raise them individually until subadult, and put them in a big cage to minumize eating each other.

Another female moults into adult too while sleeping, so now I have two female adults.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, Luke, very scarry to watch, good thing u were asleep for the other one!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## joossa (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pictures! It's good to see that people have been able to keep this species in captivity.


----------

